# Transférer un film entre 2 iPads avec av playerhd ou autre ?



## myre44 (27 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 
Jusqu'a présent je pouvais partager des épisodes de séries ou films  avec ma compagne, de mon ipad 2 vers  sa touchpad,  grâce à l'application av playerhd qui me permet de lire et de partager des fichiers vidéos en wifi. 

La méthode est simple, la touchpad se connecte via son browser à la page internet de l'application av playerhd que mon iPad à génèré. À partir de là elle était en mesure de me prendre un fichier ou bien de m'en partager un.( très pratique quand on veut se passer de iTunes et d'autres bidouillages  )

Mais d'ici peu je  vais lui offrir un iPad 2 et _je voudrais savoir si il est possible de transférer un fichier selon la méthode décrite plus haut entre deux iPad ??_ 

Ou bien connaissez vous le moyen de se partager des fichier volumineux entre deux iPads de façon simple ( c'est à dire sans iTunes ^^)

Merci de m'avoir lu, j'attend avec impatience vos réponses.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h40 ----------

Je crois m'être tromper de section, un modo peut'il transférer mon sujet dans La partie app stor merci, :rose:


----------

